# Ey mann wo is mein auto



## wertzui (27 Okt. 2008)

hey ihr
hab grad ey mann wo is mein auto gesehn und der film is einfach geil
kennt ihr vllt ähnliche? 
mfg:thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (27 Okt. 2008)

Hab gehört das es noch eine unzensierte Fassung geben soll.

Direkte Empfehlungen kann ich dir so nicht geben. Aber die Filme von Kevin Smith solltest du dir mal angucken. Auch How High und ist nicht zu verachten.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------

